# wife's LE turkey..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

well, my wife got her first turkey, she took it with a 20ga... you know how women are, we got on the bird slightly late and were somewhat tailing him when we came to the edge of the knoll he was on. he made his way down into a clearing so we set up just above him on the knoll from where he had just come from, that was gonna be our last try on this bird for fear of spooking him. I set the decoy up and got my wife situated then I walked off about 10 yards to the front and left of my wife to take a quick look. I just wanted to hurry and throw a call out to see if he would come back. I call, and the next thing I know he comes strutting up the hill right at me so I FROZE! he's strutting and gobbling 10 yards from me and my wife doesn't have a shot because I'm in the way, after about 3 minutes the bird sees my decoy off to my right side and moves in to take a closer look, he's strutting the entire time. Finally the bird clears past me and my wife has an open shooting lane at about 18-20 yards and freakin lay's the bird out strait!! I mean hammered it! (3" #5 shot) we were both very happy. she's only harvested 2 doves and 1 duck in her lifetime so taking this turkey was very rewarding for her. anyways here you go


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Freakin awesome!! Congrats to her and good job.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Way to go Nate!!! Glad to see ya get it done for your wife!! That oughta be some brownie points towards the boat


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Way to go Nate!!! Glad to see ya get it done for your wife!! That oughta be some brownie points towards the boat


Oh, believe me, I'm trying to work this boat deal from every angel!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Way Cool! Congrats!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty cool


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Fun stuff! way to bring 'em in..


.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Buck fever (Apr 22, 2014)

Thats awsome. I hope to be able to do that with my wife this year.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

It's a good sign that she didn't shoot you when she had a chance. How long have you been married? Anyway, all kidding aside, congrats.-----SS


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

I second SS... haha. Congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks guys! we've been married 1 year and 1 month, we ate that bird tonight thanksgiving style, I brined it for 36 hours and then smoked it for 12 hours it was freakin awesome!!


----------



## ryan14410 (Nov 8, 2012)

my gosh, sounds freakin' delicious...jealous. nice work and congrats!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work!

Time to get her a deer tag....


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Time to get her a deer tag....


Just waiting for the draw! she should draw, she's got 1 point


----------

